# Wachstum Babykoi



## spike1 (19. Sep. 2016)

hi zusammen

da meine Koi`s dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Gelaicht haben (26.07.2016) würde ich gern Wissen ob das Wachstum so krass unterschiedlich normal ist. Ich habe 2 die sind schon ca. 10 - 13 cm der Rest so zwischen 4 - 7 cm überleben die kleineren den Winter im Teich???? habe da so meine Zweifel 

mal ein Paar Bilder von den kleinen


----------



## muh.gp (19. Sep. 2016)

Völlig normal und läuft bei den besten Züchtern in Japan auch nicht anders. Also gelassen bleiben!


----------



## rollikoi (19. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,

wie Holger sagt, alles im grünen Bereich.
Meine ersten Nachzuchten haben sich in der 50 cm tiefen Sumpfzone eingenistet und dort überwintert. Sie haben den Winter gesund und fit überstanden und freuen sich des Lebens.

LG Bernd


----------



## spike1 (19. Sep. 2016)

hi Holger 

das unterschiede sind im Wachstum das wa mir schon klar aber solche Größenunterschiede hatte ich denn doch nicht erwartet
meinst du die Überleben den Winter auch wenn er sehr kalt ausfällt, was wir mit Sicherheit nicht wollen es sind nämlich ein paar sehr interessante Fische dabei. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Sep. 2016)

spike1 schrieb:


> es sind nämlich ein paar sehr interessante Fische dabei.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Hi Frank,

auf die Farbe sollte man jetzt noch nix geben, die können nächstes Jahr wenn sei weiter wachsen farblich auch wieder ganz anders aussehen. Die Färbung wird erst so ab 20cm einigermaßen stabil

einer meiner asagifarbenen Shusui ist letztes Jahr rot-schwarz geworden

MfG Frank


----------



## spike1 (19. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> auf die Farbe sollte man jetzt noch nix geben



Frank ich weiß möchte ja auch nur sehen was daraus wird  das ist ja das interessante daran.
Das da unter kein Show Koi dabei ist ist mir schon klar

Gruß Frank


----------



## muh.gp (19. Sep. 2016)

spike1 schrieb:


> meinst du die Überleben den Winter auch wenn er sehr kalt ausfällt, was wir mit Sicherheit nicht wollen es sind nämlich ein paar sehr interessante Fische dabei.



Das hängt von vielen Gegebenheiten ab... Sind Sie gut im Futter? Wie kalt wird der Winter? Wie kommen sie an Nahrung? Etc., etc., etc., ....

Letztlich wird der Winter eine natürliche Auslese vornehmen. Die gesunden Koi kommen durch, die schwachen wirst du im Frühjahr nicht mehr sehen. Willst du das vermeiden, hilft nur ein beheizter Teich, ein großes Aquarium oder eine IH....


----------



## spike1 (19. Sep. 2016)

Da es eine wilde verpaarung ist werde ich die natürliche Auslese wohl vorziehen und mal schauen was draus wird 

Gruß Frank


----------



## winterm (19. Sep. 2016)

Bin ja mal gespannt wie sie sich entwicklen


----------



## max171266 (19. Sep. 2016)

Sehen doch gut aus, das packen die über den Winter. Noch ein wenig zu füttern, dann ist alles gut. ;-)
So sehen meine vom 06.06.16 aus, liegen zwischen 14cm und 18cm ;-)
Gruß Manfred


----------



## Michael H (19. Sep. 2016)

Hallo

Hab bei mir auch 50 Stück in den Teich entlassen .
Seh das auch so , nur die aharten kommen durch . 
Mal sehn wieviele ich noch nächstes Jahr sehe .


----------



## spike1 (20. Sep. 2016)

Moin Moin



max171266 schrieb:


> Noch ein wenig zu füttern, dann ist alles gut. ;-)



Das ist schwer da sie sich ja wieder seit ca. 4 Wochen im Teich befinden da sind die Eltern halt schneller.
Den ein oder anderen Krümel kriegen sie den noch ab.



Michael H schrieb:


> Hab bei mir auch 50 Stück in den Teich entlassen .
> Seh das auch so , nur die aharten kommen durch .
> Mal sehn wieviele ich noch nächstes Jahr sehe .



bei mir sind es 57 Stk. das sehe ich genauso hoffe nur das die schönsten durch kommen  habe 3 Koaku und 2 Showa die vielversprechend aus sehen momentan ob dies so bleibt ist abzuwarten.
Werde mal im Frühjahr berichten wie es denn so aussieht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## spike1 (29. Jan. 2017)

Hi zusammen

mal ein kleines Update ich staune wieviele das immer noch sind, glaube es sind immer noch alle am Leben
4 Stk. hatte ich Anfang Oktober mit im IBC Behälter gesetzt weil ich einen Großen rausholen musste der augenscheinlich eine Bakterielle Infektion hatte momentaner stand alles wieder OK bei Täglichen WW 10% und 21-22 °C. Die kleinen im IBC sind schön Gewachsen (Jetzt ca.13-15 cm) die im Teich Glaube garnicht.

Gruß Frank


----------



## spike1 (29. Apr. 2017)

so nun mal wieder ein kleines Update von den Koibabys 
Die großen sind auf 17 cm (warm Überwintert) heran gewachsen der Rest unverändert zwischen 5 - 10 cm (kalt Überwintert) die Temperatur von den warm Überwinterten wurde über 3 Wochen angeglichen 15°C. Heute habe ich die nochmal aussortiert was ich behalten möchte und die ich verschenke 

 
gesamte Rasselbande

                     

die werde ich behalten und weiter beobachten wie die sich entwickeln  mal schauen was daraus wird????????
Fürs erste mal finde ich die garnicht so schlecht ist ja eine Wildverpaarung dieses Jahr möchte ich es mal gezielt versuchen wenn ich es hin bekomme

Gruß Frank


----------



## spike1 (31. Mai 2017)

Hi zusammen

am Montag Abend bzw. Dienstag früh war es denn mal wieder soweit meine Kohaku Dame hat ohne Ankündigung abgelaicht 
Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr eine gezielte Verpaarung versuchen da wird nu ja nichts mehr draus  werde dennoch die Kleinen versuchen groß zuziehen.
Den Laich habe ich dieses Jahr mit Machalit Behandelt um ein Verpilzen des Laichs zu verhindern so wie es ausschaut funkt sehr gut.

Bilder folgen denn wenn man auch was erkennen kann

Gruß Frank


----------

